# Official 2014 Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

News and discussion will occur here for 2014.

There are two updates this year:

1 is the website, it got a makeover: http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/

the other is the addition of one spearfishing category this year - LIONFISH!

We hope to see a lot of participation from the diving community and lots of lionfish harvested.

Stay tuned for the details.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

According to the tournament rules, fish can only be caught on hook-and-line. Is this an oversight when it comes to lionfish?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

There is an exception for mullet to use a net and there will be an exception for lionfish to use spear guns.

It looks like the spearfishing category will be quantity and there will be a hook and line category too by weight.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

We're a month out.

Tickets and magazines should be distributed this week!


....................................


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

We're can we get the magazines? My son can't wait !


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Goin' Fishin' Bait & Tackle
Gray's Tackle & Guide Service
Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle
Outcast Fishing & Hunting
and Grand Lagoon Yacht Club

You can also view a pdf of the magazine here:

Click Here For Hargreaves Magazine




.......................


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweet will go by tomorrow and pick one up , thank you!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey fishmaster.... I had one wrong location on that list.

Check it again. Also, I added a link to view on the web!



....................


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Picked up the magazine yesterday thanks


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

This week!

Get your tickets before Friday.



............


----------



## BEACH-N-REDS (Jun 11, 2014)

How will the prize winning work? Is there a limit on how many times you could possibly win? For example, if I were to catch largest Red, Sail cat, and mullet, would I win all three categories, or is it limited?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Can't wait see ya at the captains meeting tonight! Will be there at 6


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

BEACH-N-REDS said:


> How will the prize winning work? Is there a limit on how many times you could possibly win? For example, if I were to catch largest Red, Sail cat, and mullet, would I win all three categories, or is it limited?


No limit. Come on out and run the board!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Very disappointing that the leaderboard can't be updated from time to time and especially after final fish is weighed.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Tide In Knots said:


> Very disappointing that the leaderboard can't be updated from time to time and especially after final fish is weighed.


I thought the same, at first and then I thought about the reason of the tournament. The fish fry makes you come back, and like me, I brought 2 extra people with me. This makes more profit for the fund raiser and brings a big crowd...my thinking anyway. Which if that is true I am 100% ok with it, because it's a fund raiser...I know for next year what to expect. This was my first year and I won a division so the wait was incredible but to see them write your name on the board was fun as well, after the wait.

I had a blast during the tournament and at the award presentation. I will for sure participate next year.


----------

